# Name some schooling fish



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

ok i am looking for some smaller size schooling fish. i want some neon tetras but hear they are prone to disease and not the best schoolers. what are some other COLORFUL school fish ?
thanks


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

for which tank do you want these schooling fish?


----------



## Vivid-Dawn (Jan 18, 2005)

Guppies, Mollies, Platies, Swordtails, Endlers Livebearers (kinda like a "wild" type guppy), and if you want slightly larger, about 3 inches, there's Boesamini (I think I spelled that right) Rainbow fish... they're blue and yellow.
Technically, the catfish like Cories, are schooling, if you like those sorts.


----------



## Stix87 (Jul 28, 2005)

bleeding heart tetras have nice color and very nice finnage!


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Cherry barbs & gold barbs.
There are lots of tetras that fit the bill (glowlight, cardinal, serpae, etc).
Harlequin rasboras.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

rummy nose tetras are the coolest and tightest schoolers ive seen first hand.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

I agree. Rummy nose are by far my favorite too.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

fishfreaks said:


> for which tank do you want these schooling fish?


ya, I am so confused as to what tank your doing what to this week its not even funny.... no offense


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

i am always talking about the 40gallon, its just a generic question though !

im going to look into those rummynose, i saw one cardinal at the store the other day, so they might get some more in, or ill use some more of your ideas. thanks all


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

to narrow my search, are there any schoolers that angels wont eat ?


----------



## FishCrazy1234 (Jun 23, 2005)

I don't think Bleeding Heart Tetras can fit into an Angelfishes mouth.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Bloodfins probably wouldnt fit either.........


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

what about a serpae tetra- are they red or orange?
and will my angels eat my ghost shrimp ?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Clown Loaches, ****** Loaches...


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

A lot of the fish mentioned are schooling fish, but very few actually school together. Rummynosed tetras are the best schoolers I've seen. Pristella tetras are good too. Rasboras het school well in larger tanks and larger numbers. Cardinals are good. Emporer tetras don't school well at all. Livebearers aren't schoolers either. The males just chase the females to spawn. Tiger barbs are a descent schooler.


----------



## Stix87 (Jul 28, 2005)

in the wild schooling fish school for the sole purpose of survival, They school to make them selves look like a bigger fish. In most aquriams they have no preditors and there for have no reason to school. Maybe if u add them with semi aggresive fish like angels then they'd have a reason to school. Or like larger yet peaceful fish like silver dollars. Some SD's get up to 6'' but they wouldnt hurt a fly. Adding schooling fish with 3-4 full grown SD's make force them to school, so they could look like a bigger fish. One big thing about this hobby that a few beginners dont understand is that an important part of the hobby is to closely mimic your fish's natural enviroment. Like its better to put some cichlids in a tank with large rock formations rather than a heavyly planted tank b/c in the wild cichlids live around more rocks than they do plants. Where as alot of tetras live in enviorments where plants are all around. Just a thought. i know i got sorta off topic, juss wanted to take up alot of room


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

I heard hatchets are pretty good schoolers, and they stay at the surface which looks pretty cool.


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

> Some SD's get up to 6'' but they wouldnt hurt a fly


Be careful with larger fish... My silver dollars have eaten fry from other fish many times. Any small fish is in danger if it will fit in another fish's mouth.

Sure, they're not generally aggressive, but _any_ fish will eat another if it can.

-Flynn


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

I agree that Tiger Barbs are decent schoolers, but I'd stray away from them unless you do a tank full of them. When they're not schooling the chase and nip all other fish, mine are pissing me off, I've been trying to get rid of them for a month now.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

I have 6 tiger barbs in my 29g tank. They are always schooling, but are spread out too far to form a good looking school.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Don't get me wrong, I like TB's. It's just my cories can't lie still for a moment without getting nipped. They don't do any damage or the cories would be dead by now. They've nipped on my hand and arm, it was kind of neat to know that they have hearts of lions, err ahem, tigers, but it got annoying real quick.


----------



## Stix87 (Jul 28, 2005)

tinfold barbs school very very very good, but they grow 18'' so to have a school of 18'' fish ud need a HUGE tank


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

cucci67 said:


> I have 6 tiger barbs in my 29g tank. They are always schooling, but are spread out too far to form a good looking school.


I agree... I had 14 but they still spread out too much. The best schoolers I have had were the silver dollars but they grew too big for my tank. Danios arnt too bad of a schooler, probably the tightest I've seen. Most tetras spread out too much for my liking and I think thats because of what Stix said.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

I know people have a lot of problems with neon tetras, but I think they're the healthiest fish in my tank. The main thing with them, is you have to keep the temp the way the tetras like it, and pray the other fish in your tank can get along in that climate. My neons school together quite well, but they will also play with the danios during the daylight.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

My neons were great schoolers when I had about 20 of them, then I made the mistake of putting them with my angels in a different tank and they all disappeared one by one!


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Lol, well making them snacks isn't good. What I meant is that the tank with baby angels would be ok, as long as he's planning on moving the angels later on. I guess I skipped that part.


----------

